# Trek 2.5 v madone 4.5



## davidg (10 Oct 2009)

http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/compare/#/25e,madone45,empty

compare and contrast!

I am trying to work out what bike to get...

although I havent decided on these models, I was trying to work out which one is "better"

2.5 £1400, 4.5 £1600

is it worth getting carbon and worse parts to get the carbon, or go for aluminium and better parts, if that makes sense?

Basically I am happy to spend up to circa £1500 (can get 10% discount), but really unsure as to what will be the better value for me ultimately.

I am coming as a newbie, but know I like the sport and want to go on sportifs and mainly w/e rides....(I commute on a hybrid and will continue to) and want to future proof the bike as much as possible....


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2009)

If it's not going to be left in a bike shed to get pranged, get the 4.5.

You can always upgrade the components as they wear, or you 'feel the need', but 105 / Ultegra isn't much difference - get the 4.5....

Or splash out and go 6.9.....


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Oct 2009)

Currently considering the 4.5 or a Tarmac at the mo. Should be doing a test ride in a week or 2 to make my mind up. My theory is that I want toe best frame that will last and upgrade when parts wear out.


----------



## NickF (11 Oct 2009)

I've had a similar decision to make recently, as I've just spent over £1,000 on my new bike, a Cube Streamer and that is aluminium framed with carbon forks.

For £1,000.00+, you get full carbon, as you know, but I preferred the feel of the aluminium frame and sacrificed the carbon frame in favour of aluminium, firstly, beacuse of the feel of the bike and secondly, the Streamer comes with a complete Ultegra SL group set. Everything, brakes, cranks, cassette, shifters, etc, all SL spec.

On that basis, I recon I'd never need to upgrade anything, as I couldn't tell the difference between SL and Dura-Ace. The independent experts I spoke to recon there's no difference either, except weight.

Get what you prefer, but I'd possibly go with the better spec, over carbon.

Nick


----------



## Garz (11 Oct 2009)

Looks - madone, spec - 2.5.


----------



## aserota (11 Oct 2009)

Do you need a carbon frame or Ultegra components if you're not competing? Why not get something for less, e.g. a Specialized Allez (maybe Comp), which will feel great and save you half the price.


----------



## zacklaws (11 Oct 2009)

If you do go for the Madone 4.5, try and get the 2009 model, its virtually same price as the 2010 model, but to keep the price down for the 2010 model they have put cheaper components on like most of the 2010 bikes I believe. The 4.5, 2009 is a mix of Ultegra and 105 whereas the 2010 is all 105.

Just bought myself the 2009 model and pick it up in a couple of weeks, fancied the 2010 colour scheme better, but the 2009 model gives you more for your money


----------



## davidg (11 Oct 2009)

cheers everyone. Will give it some thought. Zacklaws, where did you get the 2009?


----------



## zacklaws (11 Oct 2009)

Ken Ellerker in Hull, they rang Trek to see if they had any in stock, they had a few and sent them one. Just do a web search for Madone 4.5 2009


----------



## davidg (12 Oct 2009)

another question!

does anyone know what the riding position/fee of a Focus Cayo Ultegra is like compared to the Treks??

it looks like it maybe slightly more racy, with the trek being a bit more "relaxed"....

anyone?


----------



## Garz (12 Oct 2009)

I would say the trek are less aggressive yes.


----------



## e-rider (12 Oct 2009)

I have a focus cayo and the riding position is slightly more racey then the trek but not but too much. The focus 2009s offer far better value for money than the treks that why I decided to go for it. Very pleased with my Focus.


----------



## davidg (12 Oct 2009)

tundragumski said:


> I have a focus cayo and the riding position is slightly more racey then the trek but not but too much. The focus 2009s offer far better value for money than the treks that why I decided to go for it. Very pleased with my Focus.



cheers, the value is what is making me think!

Also can I ask, when you say racier, in what way!?

eg is it a longer stretch, lower bars, twitchier stem? is there any way of describing that?


----------

